# Never-Turn-Back; Murky's Attempt at an Art Thread



## Murkrowfeather (Nov 7, 2008)

You're in _Never-Turn-Back_.
 It's the _gray area_ between the Pokémon worlds... and where I'm in charge!​
 First off, don't ask about the Giratina. You should understand in about two months, give or take a few weeks. ^^ Also, Never-Turn-Back is the name I made up for Giratina's realm of magickyness. I'm sorry for my seriously ugly scrawling... xD

 So anyway. My first art thread failed as I needed to get away from the scanner and dragging the Mac everywhere got sort of annoying, so it died. But now I'm back, and Murkrowart is too under the name - you guessed it - Never-Turn-Back. ^^ Enjoy my semi-endless cascade of ink. (I only do ink, sorry! My scanner takes any and all colored art and slaughters it.)


----------



## Darksong (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't think it's an ugly drawing. Seriously, with ink only, I could never do anything that good. Did you use pencil first, or just draw it by scratch, with a pen? 

I have to say, you are really good at giving Giratina personality. It looks like it's cute or something in this drawing, while normally it's the ruler of the Underworld.

I would like to see more drawings from you in the near future.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Nov 7, 2008)

I used pencil first, yes (but only for the head and torso). It's my _artist's instinct_. :o

 I can't draw Giratina without him looking cute, so that's a no-brainer. I consider Giratina ruler of Never-Turn-Back, but I guess the fanon(canon?) says it rules the Underworld too so meh. xD


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Nov 9, 2008)

That is probably the cutest Giratina I've ever seen. 

*tackleglomps*


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Nov 9, 2008)

Umm... I started off drawing something bizarre, and it turned into a edited Gabite. I tweaked with some things, and I think he looks better overall this way. Sorry for the bad pose - I was going for one of those -evilsmirk- battle poses and failed miserably. xD Also, I think maybe I should stick with black and white from now on... -shudders at coloring-


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 9, 2008)

Aww, it's a shame your scanner messes up colours so badly; it kinda looks like it .gif-ifies them... maybe you could mess around on the settings and see if you could adjust it?

But aww, you have a cute style :3 I love the Girantina, and both it and the Gabite are in such cool poses~

Are you gonna be uploading more pictures, or waiting on requests? It'll be great to see more from you, either way :3


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Nov 9, 2008)

Both. ;D


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Dec 9, 2008)

Oekaki art. Gotta love it, eh?​


----------



## Dragon (Dec 9, 2008)

I always imagined Giratina as female =D Anyways, ^is awesome. But is it intentional that you left a gap in its mouth? The Gabite is great, but its back arm looks kinda flatish.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Dec 9, 2008)

Gap? Do you mean the snout area? Yes, that's just the way I draw. :/

 And that Gabite was a quick doodle, so it does look flat. xD


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome grinning Gabite. She's my favorite ^_^


----------

